# Diseño PCB



## factory37 (Ene 17, 2011)

Hola a todos y gracias de ante mano.
Resulta que tengo que crear la PCB de una fuente conmutada tipo buck.
El esquemático del circuito es algo parecido al adjunto.
He intentado crearla mediante el Capture, pero la verdad que ando bastante perdido y a la hora de crear el netlist, me da error de mala asociación con los footprints.
Por otro lado también  he intentado hacerlo mediante el programa eagle. Entonces la duda es si alguien sabe en que librería esta el componente UC3874 de texas instrument.
¿Cual de los dos programas es el más adecuado y más intuitivo?
Alguien me puede echar una mano?
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## djwash (Ene 17, 2011)

Buenas, yo cuando empece a usar este tipo de programas el que se me hizo mas facil e intuitivo fue el Eagle, ademas si no encontras alguna libreria podes crear vos mismo el componene dentro del programa...


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 17, 2011)

Cuando necesito crear el PCB utilizo ExpressPCB: porque es facil crear componentes en el ExpressSCH y luego de hacer el enlace con el ExpressPCB, solo debe colocar un DIL-18 con la referencia ID que utiliza para el integrado xxxx en el ExpressSCH.


----------

